# Need help quick SHOCK ... hopefully some better news



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

If you nave time to read the beginning of my other post it has the background.
It's title banded gone wrong, goat died (or close to that).

My boy may be going into shock. There is NO goat vet around, I need a plan.
If I walk into a emergency hospital what can I tell them to do? At this point it's got to be better than what I will do alone on the farm. Hooves feel cool not cold, thermometer is reading wrong, eyes half closed and slightly glassy gums still okay.

I know:
Heat
fluids
keep sternal
reduce stress if possible

I've read:
Keep laying down
elevate rear and rear legs
if down too long rotate body left right (I'm guessing for blood flow)

ANYTHING else you guys can think of to tell a regular animal hospital...please let me know.

I also know they don't tolorate general anestesia (not that I think that relevant). Just trying to think ffast!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Oh no! I am sorry I don't have much really to add. It is very strange you are having these problems with the banding as I have done it a couple times and heard of many who have done it without major issues like this. Hope your boy does ok. ray:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

yea I know it's not normal, I've been trying to stay as hands off as possible incase I'm a stressor. 
I just don't know what I can do moving forward.
He got back up eyes perky again, it's like he's going in and out. 
I just want to have my "all else failed" backup plan if I think a hospital is a possibility.
Loosing 2 to flippin banding is unbelievable really and frankly I dont know if I could take it.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Rescue Remedy (Bach Flower Essence) if you have some on hand? :shrug: It's really good for any kind of shock. I'm so sorry this is happening to you and your goats!

Prayers for full recovery! ray:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Does he have a fever? How long ago was he banded? I'll look up your other post in case you already answered there...... :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

What part of MD? There's a good vet near westminster kay wagner.Also a few others here from Md maybe they can guide you to a vet. I'm in southern PA and that's the only 1 I know of in that area. I too think its strange this is happening. Did they have their tetnus shots?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

I am praying .... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Banamine to releave pain if that is contributing to the issue.

Where in MD? Are you close to NJ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Ive taken a goat into emergency hospital and I lucked out with a retired goat vet being on duty. Praying if you do someone knows goats ray:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Sandstone... I just feel so badly for you... this has just been a disaster!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

I pm'ed you the # for New Bolton. I will ride up there with you if need be. I am praying.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

We made it through the night. Thant's all the update I can give now. just wanted to let you know.
Breathing better, heart rate high normal, temp good


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Boy I sure hope he makes it for you. I know your doing all you can and its gotta be hard


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

One extra hug and prayer. :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

New Bolton is a good idea! They may not be close but they will have the knowledge and experience needed to help.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

:hug: ray:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Talked to New Bolton (thank you Randi) they are putting together a plan for a local small amimal emergency location and calling me back.
They never heard of this either btw


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

O that's good news. Hoping for a great outcome here


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Just want to say that I am thinking of you and your babies. I am just so very sorry you are going through this. Will be hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

I've heard nothing but good things about New Bolton. So glad you called them and they are going to help. Fingers crossed that everyone comes out of this fine. I can't imagine how awful it must be for you.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Ok
NewBolton going to consult with a small ruminant vet that will meet me at a facility an hour away somewhere around 6pm tonight.
They think infection kicking in (starting to smell), the plan IV antibiotic, light sedation to clean away bad tissue and fluids ect to minimize shock and then an antibotic and pain control for me to bring home.
Wish Pebble and Bam the best!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

ray: I hope that they will be fine after such good care coming their way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

glad you have a direction - hoping it works for your babies ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

New Bolton is the greatest!! It is 6:45 so I am thinking the baby is with the vet as I am writing this. ray: ray: ray:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

Just an update. We're not out of the woods yet, but you wouldn't believe the difference in care my guys received last night.
It was amazing to see how good she was with my goats, and how much goat knowledge she had.
Better yet, they said they would take me on even though I was out of thier care area!
They never said anything bad about the job done, but you could tell she was shocked! SHe removed the remaining bands and shook her head as she did it. SHe did say the banamine was being dosed for a 15lb goat. I hate to think of how much pain my little Dotty was in while getting her bone cut... god, but I think Dotty will teach us how to be better, more responsible caregivers for the future of our herd. And to seek better vet care even if it's not as easy.

When I left last night, my babies were laying in my arms sleeping, I felt so good about what she was doing for them.
They may need to go back a few times, there is some bone damage that may need to be surgically removed and there may be infection in the sinus cavity. At that moment, she decided even a light sedative may be counter productive to recovery. She did give a tetanus antitoxin, even thought they just had their 2 CD&T, not sure why, but as long as they get better I'm okay with that. I have a meds she sent me home with that I feel better about as well.

Thank you all for your support, just being able to type my feelings here has been so helpful to me. I feel less like giving up than if I were here alone and lost with no direction.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK again another baby*

That is great that you were able to find a knowledgeable goat vet. I hope your little ones recover with no further problems. Sounds like now they should be on their way to a solid recovery.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I can exhale now. If you need anything, I am not that far down the road. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear things maybe making an upturn for the better.

As to the tetanus shot. The cdt toxoid helps to build up immunity. They need the tetanus antitoxin to fight it off especially in cases like this!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm curious if the new vet had an idea of what went so wrong? 
Glad to hear you found someone to help :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so glad you got some expert help! What a nightmare. Hope they recover completely.

Jan


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Need help quick SHOCK ... hopefully some beter news*

wishing you the best ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad to hear that you got some good help! The people at New Bolten are very knowledgable. 
Hope your little ones continue to improve.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I love New Bolton. I told my local vet that they are our back-up when things are a little beyond us. He was like "Yup, ok...." He's a young guy but interested and willing to learn. I'm still praying for the babies. ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Sending a prayer your way that your babies pull through! Sounds like they have the best of care right now, and that's got to be such a relief. Continue to keep us posted, ok?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

New vet called tonight to "check on the babies" I almost fell over. The other vet never did.
She was consulting on our situation and decided to up the antibiotics and called on her own with no propting from me.. i think I love her 

Anyway, goaties are looking better. I really need the other horn cap on Bam to come off so we can see the infection degree beacuse the antibiotic won't really help the gunk up inside of there. They slept a ton today, we (new vet and I) feel they are finally out of pain with this dose and can relax and begin to recover. Pebble is currently scared of us, which is so sad but understandable since she's getting shots all day, temp check, wound cleaned, repeat...
My other girl that was Dotty's sister lost a horn top and her horns are ruined now too, which is sad, but at least she's doing well. Her temp spiked a bit so started her on antibiotics this afternoon as well.
I actually feel that I can allow myself to be slightly optimistic on prognosis this evening...
She never commented on why this happened, she doesn't do banding and thought they shouldn't have been done, but that's it. At that time I didn't care anyway... I didn't want to say anything bad then, just wanted her to fix them.
Thanks again everyone...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been following your story-so sorry I have not posted, I just did not know what to say, you have been through so much :hug: I am relieved that you found a wonderful vet to help your babies. I know you have been running like a hamster in a wheel trying to set this all right--you have been an excellent care taker for your babies. I am praying they make a total and a fast recovery for you ray:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Had a good night, everyone looks rested up for the day. Eyes look brighter and they are out on their toys a bit.
I think they're feeling better today


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Glad to hear it... sounds like improvement!


----------

